

Show HN: occupyrealtime: a real-time stream of occupywallstreet photos - mncaudill
http://occupyrealtime.com

======
mncaudill
At Flickr, we recently added some real-time features to our API, so I built a
little page that simply streams every single of our photos that is tagged with
#occupywallstreet.

I used node.js -- mainly socket.io (what a great little module) and flickr-
conduit (link: <https://github.com/mncaudill/flickr-conduit>) that I wrote to
make using the real-time stuff easier.

